
Macintosh Portable: Used in Space Shuttle (1993) - wolfgang42
https://support.apple.com/kb/TA30635
======
wolfgang42
Apple says this was published in 2012, but I think that's the date it was
added to their website; I have a copy of the file which has a creation date of
1 December 1993 so that's the year I put in the title.

Also, video of the machine ejecting a disk in space:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_MfM4j09ME](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_MfM4j09ME)

